# Bridging Alpine PDX F4 and F6



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

hey guys, I can't find my answer doing a seach for some reason.
I'm trying to bridge a PDx F4 and also an F6, each down to 2 channels.

the manual actually shows 2 different configurations. I called Alpine tech and they didn't seem to know any more than me. LOL

One way the manual shows is (which seems correct to me):
ch1= left +
ch2= left -
ch3= right +
ch4= right -

for the rca input I understand it needs to be Y'd but ch1 and ch3 are white and ch2 and ch4 are red. This is kind of weird. I assume that ch1 (white) and ch2 (red) get the left input? Then ch3 (white) and ch4 (red) get the right input from the HU or processor in this case??


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You're bridging channels 1 and 2, and channels 3 and 4. I make the 1/2 channel my left and 3/4 my right. It makes it easier to think about the amp as a 2-channel this way, IMO. With this in mind, you'll use a y-adapter from the HU left channel into channels 1/2 and one from the right channel from the HU to channels 3/4. You'll use channel 1 + / channel 2 - as the outputs to the left speaker and channel 3 + /channel 4 - as the outputs for the right speaker.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

jbholsters said:


> hey guys, I can't find my answer doing a seach for some reason.
> I'm trying to bridge a PDx F4 and also an F6, each down to 2 channels.
> 
> the manual actually shows 2 different configurations. I called Alpine tech and they didn't seem to know any more than me. LOL
> ...


as quality sound said.

the wiring doesnt seem right though. ussualy it would be left + / right -. (or left - right +)

easy way to tell. grab a DMM and start poking the speaker terminals with power off. on ch 1 and 2 there will be 2 connections that are shorted together (common) the two that are not are the signal connections. those are the bridgable connections. (same for ch 3 and 4)


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm about to bridge my V9's... Do you have to use a Y-adapter, or are they summed internally when bridged?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You have to use a y-adapter


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Danke.


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

Ended up poking around with a volt meter and go it figured out. thanks guys.
It ended up:
ch1= left +
ch2= left -
ch3= right +
ch4= right -

weird thing on the input sectino is that pluging one side of the y's in yeilded the same voltage as plugging in both. 

Anyway it is up and running. Have my Audio Control RTA fired up tweeking the H800 right now


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I know this is an old thread... But fire anyone that searches for this in the future, you wan the input selector switch to be set to channel 3-4. Took me a while to figure this whole thing out last night.


----------



## lavesa (May 26, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> I know this is an old thread... But fire anyone that searches for this in the future, you wan the input selector switch to be set to channel 3-4. Took me a while to figure this whole thing out last night.


I don't see an input channel selector on the PDX F4/F6 and the extensive 2 page manual that shows pictures of wiring doesn't show an input selector. There is one on my older PDX 4.100. Am I missing something? Is it not possible to change the input selector on these amps?


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

did you happen to look at the last date on this thread? Just curious.


----------



## lavesa (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, just have an f4 and an f6 but they don't have an input selector like the 4.100. I guess you just bridge with the speaker wires.


----------

